# Figured Cherry Slimline



## BassBlaster (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a platinum slimline turned with some figured cherry I got from a member at WWT. The pic dosnt do this wood justice. I have some more that has better figuring that I'll be turning as it dries. Ive been buying some really cool wood lately. By fall I should have all kinds of sweet blanks dry enough to turn!! I'm hopeing he joins here. He has some really cool wood.

Platinum Slimline / Figured Cherry / 10 coats of CA polished to a 12,000 grit shine!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/FiguredCherrySlimLine.jpg


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, that's a good looking pen. When I was on the police department, a good friend of mine who worked for the District Attorney made pens. I gave him some purpleheart and he made me two, along with one made from sinker cypress from Louisiana. For a "rookie" I think your work looks professional.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Well thanks!! I am definately a rookie though. I have turned roughly a dozen pens and a couple of tool handles since getting my lathe for Christmas. It is addicting though and I get a little better each time. This one isnt without flaws. I just hid them well, lol. The first flaw was a knot or an inclusion that blew out as I was turning. Thats why the top section has no profile. I had to turn the profile off to get passed the blown part. I guess thats technically not my fault though. The next flaw is a small dimple that should have been taken care of before the finish went on but I missed it. I hid it behind the clip. 

This is by far my favorite pen I have turned but its just because the wood looks so cool. I'm not a big fan of the slimlines or the platinum finish but its what I had here. I have lots more cool wood and a whole bunch more cool kits in the mail so, more to come!!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice pen.


----------

